# What ya think?



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

new sig i made...i wanted it to be simple but i really liked how it turned out...im gonna put it for sale in the shop so if ya want it come one over to it


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Looks good to me steph, nicely done!


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow that is very nice. I actually think I may like that the most of all your sigs. Totally my style :thumb02: 

I would buy it but I dont really like Gono and Fitch is gonna demolish him


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im pulling for fitch too but i thought of the sig when i saw this pic of him lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Too simple for me. There should be a little something going on in the background either a picture or some lighting/texture effects kinda like the sig I have now.


----------

